# cabot's sulpho napthol



## Trying not to break it (Mar 14, 2007)

hi everyone,  pick this little bottle up at the balt. show.  it is 3" tall, 1 1/2" across base.  embossed cabot's, sulpho napthol, boston, mass.   b.i.m.  in researching not sure if it's a medicine or a disinfectant.  any information wolud be greatly appreciated....any ideal of value?.. thanks for looking ,   rhona


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Rhone,
  Below is a website that contains an advertisement for sulpho napthol in the Jan. 1908 issue of Good Housekeeping.....advertised as a disinfectant.
 Marjorie

http://books.google.com/books?vid=0jn9zw_SMq7YTat8I-&id=kE-bVLbt24UC&pg=RA13-PT80&lpg=RA13-PT80&dq=sulpho+napthol


----------



## capsoda (Mar 15, 2007)

Well that would sure do it. Use Napalm to sterilize you kitchen.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 And just think, you would only have to do it once!!!!  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------

